# Hochspannungsprüfung



## Poldi007 (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
wo steht in der NORM was geschrieben, wann eine Hochspannungsprüfung notwendig ist?

danke


----------



## Tommi (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ggfs. in den Produktnorm (C-Norm) der Maschine, wenn es
eine gibt. EN 60204-1, Pkt. 18.1

Gruß
Tommi


----------

